# Butler repair



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I got this guy, who was a display, today for 30 bucks from the store owner. He is missing a hand. I suspect that his eyes light up? They do move. If so, can the lights be replaced in this thing? Everything else seems to work.









:zombie:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Not sure if the eyes light up, but who cares? That's a hell of a bargain.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't think the eyes light up. I have the butler in black and his eyes move but don't light up.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

looks great...Just add a Pirate hat and a Hook for the missing hand. Instant Pirate.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

On that model, I believe the eyes and mouth move, but don't light. Great find!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool, thanks all. 
My wife said the same thing about the hook.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice find, the first thing I thought of with the hand is from that comedy Scary Movie, the buttler with the messed up hand.....lol.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

The eyes don't light up they just move side-to-side. That's the $100 one Wal-Mart sold a couple years ago. He's creepier than the one they sold last year. That one was dressed primarily in black with the top hat and looked cool but he talked way too much. You got the creepier one IMHO. The animated Gemmy with eyes that light up red is the Count (vampire) they sold at Spensers.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Of course you could add one of those crawling hands. I like the idea of the hook, though.


----------

